# Wenn socket geöffnet, warten dann öffnen !



## knopper (15. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe einProzess A, welches ein Socket ständig <100 ms oeffnet,lesen  und schreiben.

Nun kommt ein Prozess B, welches auch dieses Socket öffnen will. 
Wie kann ich der Prozess B steuern, dass er wartet bis das Socket wieder frei ist, 
Muss man mit Thread arbeiten oder geht es irgendwie mit einer For Schleife ?

Gruss


----------



## meez (15. Mrz 2005)

Da eignet sich ein Semaphore perfekt dafür...


----------



## meladamo (15. Mrz 2005)

Wenn der Prozess A einen Socket alle 100 ms öffnet, liest, schreibt (und ich nehme mal an auch schliesst, weil ja er ihn zunächst mal öffnet), dann öffne doch für Prozess B auch einen Socket.


----------



## knopper (15. Mrz 2005)

Hallo 
Wo gibt es Beispiele ? URL ?


Gruss


----------

